# 8 gallon Finnex Nano tank. "Lands End" Mny px!



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Updated and rescaped 03-28-06

Fauna added 3 Brillant red-tailed Rasbors 1 pitbull otocinclus
Many stems added.

This is my 8 gallon Finnex I started out with.
More plants and fauna added. Moving up to DYI co2by this weekend.






Updated with a few new pics.

Everything is growing nicely except the Rotola Mac. Which I killed with my inexperience.
More Ludwigia Repens were added in the back as well as some have already been trimmed and replanted. I got 3 nice Anubias Nana from Aquaphish. Additional fauna are 1 Cherry shrimp (looking suspicously fat), 1 more male and 1 female endlers (suprise fry too). I will not keep the fry as they growup.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]













Hi, This is my first planted tank. I'm a mini fan so Nano seemed logical. I hope you like it. I named my tank Lands End after a local landmark. Only the name is the inspiration.

Drift wood, Aqua soil and Amano rocks some plants and fauna. All from Aqua Forest Aquarium in SF my LFS.

For Starts 1 Red Flame Tetra, 1 Male Endlers, and 1 Amano shrimp.

Hardscaped








[/URL][/IMG]

Planting started during last week.










[/URL][/IMG]

More planting over the weekend.








[/URL][/IMG]

Endlers








[/URL][/IMG]





I'm enjoying the hobby very much with the exception of floating stems after planting GRRR...


----------



## bhare (Nov 11, 2005)

beautiful tank...I wish I had Aqua Forest Aquarium as my LFS!
What type of lighting/filter do you have? and any CO2/ferts added?


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

bhare said:


> beautiful tank...I wish I had Aqua Forest Aquarium as my LFS!
> What type of lighting/filter do you have? and any CO2/ferts added?


Thanks. the Finnex package I bought came with a glass tank, 24 wt cf (it has a great reflector); a Shibura 60gph filter (adjustsble but makes a steady current); I'm doing Excel and holding on the ferts until my initial cycling is complete since water change is frequent. Tanks been up less than a week. I'm glad you like it. I checked out your photos you got some nice minis as well.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Matthew Mahling said:


> Thanks. the Finnex package I bought came with a glass tank, 24 wt cf (it has a great reflector); a Shibura 60gph filter (adjustsble but makes a steady current); I'm doing Excel and holding on the ferts until my initial cycling is complete since water change is frequent. Tanks been up less than a week. I'm glad you like it. I checked out your photos you got some nice minis as well.


Nice looking tank Matt!!! Are you going to put the anubias in when you get them??? One suggestion is that you really don't need to make lots of water changes at first. Just let the ammonia buildup and the Nitrites will soon follow.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes! I love to see people make so much out of so little space. Planting in those tiny tanks can be a PAIN! I'd suggest getting a planting tool, such as something from this site:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113218
Keep it up!!


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

aquaphish said:


> Nice looking tank Matt!!! Are you going to put the anubias in when you get them??? One suggestion is that you really don't need to make lots of water changes at first. Just let the ammonia buildup and the Nitrites will soon follow.


Yes.. Thanks all for the tips. I'll cut back on changing the water. A planting tool would be good for sure.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 7, 2005)

Great looking tank, Matthew!! It has inspired me to get one of those Finnex tanks and try my hand at it. I got a couple of beautiful anubias nana from Aquaphish, which I attached to rocks in my 5gal Eclipse hex, but they would look really fine in the Finnex. Keep us posted with your progress--can't believe you have had it set up for such a short time.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

*updated 02-16-06*

updated with new pics see first post.


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank looks great! I seriously need to check out Aqua forest, I still haven't had time to go... and I'm probably like 10 minutes away. lol


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks neighbor. I like you tanks too. I sent you a pm.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Matt,

Looks Great!!! Seem that the plants are doing very nice. Is that a Lobelia Cardinialis growing in the midground? Very nice!!!


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Aquaphish. Yes the Nanas are looking good. The first one in front is secured down the other two i just stuck/floated under the driftwood they have held their place nicely. The Lobelia C. is the short form. A very cool plant indeed.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Sweet little tank. Why not raise the water a little bit more? It'll cut down on CO2 loss caused by surface agitation from the return of your filter.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Jaun,
I have the water atthe water level mark on the H.O.B. filter. I am using Excel and not injecting Co2. I a novice and, I did not think the carbon substitues could be affected the same way?
Without visible air bubbles from the filter agitating the water will it still oxygenate?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

esarkipato said:


> Yes! I love to see people make so much out of so little space. Planting in those tiny tanks can be a PAIN! I'd suggest getting a planting tool, such as something from this site:
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113218
> Keep it up!!


i have the 11 ince long aquatic forcepts with the curved tip. worked great when planting, ESPECIALLY hair grass. 

nice lookin tank always like nano's

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Even without visible air bubbles in the water, there is still CO2(provided by the fishes breathing) and oxygen in the water. With surface agitation, oxygen is still being pulled into the water from the surrounding air and CO2 is being dispersed.


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Love your tank! The rocks look really nice, especially with the manicured riccia growing on top of them. Are they 'ADA' rocks? I also like the Finnex tank itself. Nice rounded edges, with no trim.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Fish Newb, I have got a pair of 10 inch tweezers coming in the mail. The Ludwigia Repens is giving me planting practice. Less than a week later and all the stems I trimmed allready have 1-2 shoots coming out of them. Awesome..

Stan, The rocks are labeled Amano rocks and my LFS is an ADA distributer so I would say. Yes.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

updated and rescaped 03-28-06


----------

